# Laptop below Rs. 35k



## nikhilpoddar (Dec 12, 2011)

Please suggest a laptop based on the following config: 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
below 35K
2) What size notebook would you prefer?

strictly 14" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP, Dell, Asus, Sony
b. Dislike: acer, lenovo
c. open to other options except from point b

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
watching movies, sometimes gaming (not much of a gamer.. only plays nfs, fifa,etc.)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
yes, NFS , FIFA, CRICKET etc
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
-----

9) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
doesn't matter


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you want just 14inch or higher will be good too.. at your budget you can easily get 15inch.. And for movie's it is good to get larger screen..


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 13, 2011)

Dell Inspiron 14 will be a good choice. See here.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 13, 2011)

Check this one out: Asus K43SA-VX040D
2nd gen core i5, 4GB RAM, 750GB hd and ATI 6730 for your gaming needs.
Overshoot your budget by 3k and worth it.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Check this one out: Asus K43SA-VX040D
> 2nd gen core i5, 4GB RAM, 750GB hd and ATI 6730 for your gaming needs.
> Overshoot your budget but worth it.


+1
Go for it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2011)

Though the asus one is superb as per config, I doubt if 14" can handle so much of raw power. Heating issues can't be ignored. Check this out, I bought this for my bro- VPCEG2AEN


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^
But it doesn't have a graphic card


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Though the asus one is superb as per config, I doubt if 14" can handle so much of raw power. Heating issues can't be ignored. Check this out, I bought this for my bro- VPCEG2AEN


HD 3000 would not meet his gaming needs
6730M is comparable to 540M
Thus he would be able to run games(NFS, FIFA) for at least 2 years

No idea about heating


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont think we can run NFS Run at ultra with this graphics card at 720p (not sure).
But at medium settings, NFS and FIFA series is very much playable.
And I doubt any comparable laptop config exists in India at 38K.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

HD 6730M is on the same league of GT 555M and can run NFS at highest setting at 720P.
dashing.sujay, I guess you have not used Asus laptop till date and it is wrong to conclude that 14" Laptop will have heating issue. I personally have one. All the Asus models are made of Brushed Alluminium Alloy and have a side vent for hot air to be pushed outside. That thing works perfectly and as a result the bottom surface never gets heated like other brands, especially Dell and Thosiba, while running demanding apps and gaming. Now if you use a good Cooling pad, there won't be any problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 14, 2011)

@aroraanat & niilesh- I know that it didn't had any graphics card and you need not repeat it. And niilesh, 6730 is way better than 540m and 720p would not at all be a problem even at ultra settings.
@cilus- Yeah, I haven't used any asus laptop, so was just doubting. If asus could provide such efficient cooling with this beast config, it would be fantastic.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> And niilesh, 6730 is way better than 540m and 720p would not at all be a problem even at ultra settings.


I had read that 6730M is a 6770M with slow DDR3 memory
so i assumed it to be comparable to 540m

Now looking at the benchmarks i found it comparable to 550M


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 14, 2011)

Btw, where is the OP?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 18, 2011)

nikhilpoddar said:


> Please suggest a laptop based on the following config:
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> below 35K
> ...



My few cents..........
Just Check Asus Business series P 53E- S0059D model
15.6 Non - HD glare screen
Intel i5 2430M CPU, 
2GB Ram, 
750 gb HDD
Dos based MRP 34999 as per sept 2011 product guide

my frnd got the same @31000 & exchanged 2 gb ram for 4 gb @700 extra

Sorry I missed on gaming part
If really keen on gaming then also check

*Asus X53SC - SX224D*
15.6 HD glare lcd
core i5 2430M
640HDD
VGA - nvidia GT 520MX1gb ddr3 v ram
2gb ddr3 1333 ram
dos
@35999 MRP can expect 10% disc.{price as per sept. 2011 product guide}

OR

*Asus K53SC - SX097D*
15.6 HD glare lcd
core i5 2410M
640HDD 
VGA - nvidia GT 520M 1gb ddr3 v ram
2gb ddr3 1333 ram
dos
@37499 MRP can expect 10% disc.{price as per sept. 2011 product guide}

PS: price may have gone upwards now due to fall in rupee


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have mentioned a much better config than these two considering the OP's requirements.
However he has not replied back.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 19, 2011)

yes sir


----------

